# Wood Models Plans



## petesox (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been reading this blog for quite a while and have finally signed up. I will have some pics to post to night of my shop remodel and newly built router table. My focus is on building models with my girls. They like going to our local Lowes and Home Depots for the kid crafts in particular the vehicles they do. I want to get hold of some plans so we can build some more detailed/complicated models at home. Does anyone have suggestions on where to get plans. Downloadable would be preferred but not required.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Foegk (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello Pete,
My question is the same as yours , there are some very clever toy makers on this site and as soon as I can , I would like to get a message to them .
Initially I googled wooden toy plans and picked up some very good sites


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Wood Magazine has several issues that have plans to build vehicle models. Here's a link to a related website that has plans available. And a link to back issues from the Wood Magazine website.


----------



## coloradobob (Sep 1, 2008)

toys and joys also gatto plans are 2 good ones.
coloradobob


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have built and modified Toys& Joys plans many times. They are well written for the novice builder. You do have to have some "experience" to make the most of them. Best part is they are full sized plans. Order several at one time because shipping is $10 for 1 or 20 sets.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi there wooden models are my passion. I love building wooden toys, cannons, and you name it. I second Toys and Joys, they have great plans. However spend some time googling free wooden toy plans there are tons of them I have collected hundreds of free plans and drawings off the internet. Let me know what your looking for I might have something


----------



## petesox (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for the tips. Ray I am currently looking for trains and fire trucks if you have any handy I'd appreciate it.
Pete


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The best way to locate wooden toy plans is do an Internet search. I have found some absolutely novel and fantastic toy plans this way. It does take some searching and time though.

Planeman


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://ana-white.com/2012/01/plans/bathroom-helper-step


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Grizzly has a lot of toy plans.


----------



## oldsawtooth (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey fellow wood worker. Cherrytree.con/ wooden toy plans as well as gatto.com/wooden toy plans be blessed. ...


----------

